# LFG in Fredericton



## Herobizkit (Feb 16, 2008)

Two old-time gamers in their early 30's looking for a group to call home.  We have been playing for a very long time -- this year marks my 20th anniversary as a D&D enthusiast, and my old friend who has played for nearly as long.  We'd be willing to DM, host at our place, and run just about anything d20.  We are both very rules-lite, heavy RP but would be willing to play RAW if we had to. *LOL*

Scheduling would be the only difficulty -- I work shift work that's pretty much random.  Still, any effort is better than none.


----------

